#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  NSIT Delhi btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*NSIT Delhi Year of Establishment:* 1983.

*NSIT Delhi Affiliation:* Autonomous Institution.

*NSIT Delhi Admission:* JEE Mains.


*CONNECTIVITY:*

*Nearest Airport :* Indira Gandhi International Airport, Delhi
*Distance from Airport :* 12km
*Nearest Railway Station :* New Delhi Railway Station
*Distance from Railway Station :* 30 km

*NSIT Delhi Branches In Engineering:*


Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Engineering)Bachelor of Engineering (Information Technology)Bachelor of Engineering (Electronics & Communication Engineering)Bachelor of Engineering (Instrumentation & Control Engineering)Bachelor of Engineering (Manufacturing)Bachelor of Engineering (Biotechnology)

*Netaji Subhas Institute Of Technology Round 1 of First phase Cutoff (16-07-2014)*

*Course*
*General*
*OBC*
*SC*
*ST*

*Delhi*
*Outside Delhi*
*Delhi*
*Outside Delhi*
*Delhi*
*Outside Delhi*
*Delhi*
*Outside Delhi*

Computer Engg. (COE)
2871
771
28159
3704
56053
33841
215530
71151

Electronics & Communication Engg. (ECE)
6204
2180
44785
6800
99883
38584
227534
90900

Information Technology (IT)
5389
1869
44957
6804
101007
40251
241319
117632

Instrumentation & Control Engg. (ICE)
9687
3185
69636
9904
143626
56032
341070
131923

Manufacturing Processes & Automation Engg. (MPAE)
10302
2956
58804
10552
138081
51956
306913
129173

Bio Technology (BT)
10518
3388
70001
10869
138164
57024
342690




*Netaji Subhas Institute Of Technology Round 2 of First phase Cutoff (21-07-2014)*

*Course*
*General*
*OBC*
*SC*
*ST*

*Delhi*
*Outside Delhi*
*Delhi*
*Outside Delhi*
*Delhi*
*Outside Delhi*
*Delhi*
*Outside Delhi*

Computer Engg. (COE)
4632
1668
41182
6804
104554
46675
391962
125043

Electronics & Communication Engg. (ECE)
8990
2956
72076
9741
154453
51956
394833
117632

Information Technology (IT)
7050
2425
69053
9904
154488
54841
424294
149606

Instrumentation & Control Engg. (ICE)
13401
4042
95425
12500
190427
66341
522396
155987

Manufacturing Processes & Automation Engg. (MPAE)
13958
4260
91263
12188
183229
60263
536073
149805

Bio Technology (BT)
14189
4428
95508
11997
183599
74840
491208




*Netaji Subhas Institute Of Technology Round 1 of Second phase Cutoff (26-07-2014)*

*Branch*
*General*
*OBC*
*SC*
*ST*

*Delhi*
*Outside Delhi*
*Delhi*
*Outside Delhi*
*Delhi*
*Outside Delhi*
*Delhi*
*Outside Delhi*

Computer Engg. COE
4957
1750
44237
7283
132358
54841
465787
125043

Electronics & Communication Engg. (ECE)
9971
3474
90309
9904
173768
91716
431560
117632

Information Technology (IT)
7425
2595
76840
11350
166562
110396
514974
149606

Instrumentation & Control Engg. (ICE)
16274
6349
137120
19001
252710
152899
730919
342632

Manufacturing Processes & Automation Engg. (MPAE)
17924
6643
132324
18235
229618
127426
611601
344508

Bio Technology (BT)
18866
7233
137535
14380
253916
140898
598655




*Netaji Subhas Institute Of Technology Round 1 of AARV Cutoff (01-08-2014)*

*Course*
*General*
*OBC*
*SC*
*ST*

*Delhi*
*Outside Delhi*
*Delhi*
*Outside Delhi*
*Delhi*
*Outside Delhi*
*Delhi*
*Outside Delhi*

Computer Engg. (COE)
5169
1987
46498
8461
133217
54841
514974
125043

Electronics & Communication Engg. (ECE)
11839
4042
111396
12188
185787
91716
499569
117632

Information Technology (IT)
8616
2773
84547
11350
192716
119602
539131
239626

Instrumentation & Control Engg. (ICE)
20397
8167
160344
25236
281628
152899
903438
411617

Manufacturing Processes & Automation Engg. (MPAE)
22241
7622
153521
24907
266394
155258
785584
508149

Bio Technology (BT)
23394
8823
160084
26155
285283
165887
598655




*Netaji Subhas Institute Of Technology Round 2 of AARV Cutoff (05-08-2014)*

*Course*
*General*
*OBC*
*SC*
*ST*

*Delhi*
*Outside Delhi*
*Delhi*
*Outside Delhi*
*Delhi*
*Outside Delhi*
*Delhi*
*Outside Delhi*

Computer Engg. (COE)
5332
2028
46498
8461
133217
54841
514974
125043

Electronics & Communication Engg. (ECE)
12981
4550
114811
12188
194450
91716
499569
117632

Information Technology (IT)
8990
2937
93097
11350
192716
119602
539131
268202

Instrumentation & Control Engg. (ICE)
24343
9326
168736
28595
295850
152899
839501
508149

Manufacturing Processes & Automation Engg. (MPAE)
26812
8934
165840
29281
278883
168758
785584
513456

Bio Technology (BT)
27878
11047
170529
31578
293981
185928
598655




*Netaji Subhas Institute Of Technology Round 3 of AARV Cutoff (09-08-2014)*

*Branch*
*General*
*OBC*
*SC*
*ST*

*Delhi*
*Outside Delhi*
*Delhi*
*Outside Delhi*
*Delhi*
*Outside Delhi*
*Delhi*
*Outside Delhi*

Computer Engg. COE
5464
2028
46498
8461
133217
54841
514974
125043

Electronics & Communication Engg. (ECE)
14264
5009
126012
12188
201412
110396
499569
117632

Information Technology (IT)
9214
2937
108927
11350
201032
136441
539131
268202

Instrumentation & Control Engg. (ICE)
28967
11490
177902
31983
311177
168758
839501
508149

Manufacturing Processes & Automation Engg. (MPAE)
29743
11471
176707
34214
287521
186168
785584
513456

Bio Technology (BT)
29028
11256
179948
33060
302313
189010
598655




*FEE STRUCTURE:*
*Institute Fees*
*S. No.*
*Item of Fee*
*B. E. (Rs.)*

1
GOVT. COMPONENT (per annum)
58,200/-

2
_NON GOVT. COMPONENT_ (per annum)
17,200/-

*Total*
75,400/-

3
_Security Deposit(Refundable)_ (Payable only at the time of Admission)
5,000/-

4
_University Enrolment Fee_
Part-time Development Fee
Examination Fee
250/-
600/-
2000/-

*Grand Total*
*83,250/-*


*Hostel Fees*
*S. No.*
*Particulars*
*Amount*

*A) Per Semester*

 1.
Hostel Accommodation Rent charges
6600

 2.
Hostel Establishment Charges
1250

 3.
Civil/ Electrical/ Maintenance Charges
1750

 4.
Security Services
1400


*Total (A)*
*11000*

*B) At the time of Admission (One Time)*

 1.
Medical OPD (Non Refundable)
1000

 2.
Mess Security Deposit (Refundable)
8000

 3.
Hostel Security Deposit (Refundable)
5000

 4.
Furniture Security (Refundable)
2000


*Total (B)*
*16000*

*C) Co-operative Mess Advance*

 1.
Co-operative Mess Advance
9000


*Total (C)*
*10000*



*PLACEMENTS:* Will be updated soon

*Salary offered : 3 lacs to 1.36 crores*
*Major Recruiters :
*

FacebookMicrosoftAmazonGoogleGoldman SachsEpicAdobeWalmartOracle
*
NSIT Delhi Campus & Intra Facilities:* 

*Laboratory Details:*

The Institute has a campus-wide gigabit backbone connecting all offices, laboratories, faculty offices, library and hostels. This provides 10.5 Mbps internet access. The entire system has redundant links from two different internet service providers (1SPs) to provide reliable operation round the clock. In addition, there are a few Wi-Fi hot spots in the Institute for the benefit of students and faculty.

*Classrooms Details:*

The classrooms are well furnished with all the equipment.

*Library Details:*

The Library has a rich collection on science and Engineering text and references. In addition to this, a large number of research journals are also being subscribed to cater the teaching and research needs of the students and the faculty of NSIT. The collection is managed into five sections namely-Book Bank cum Text Book Section; General Section, Reference Section, Periodical Section and Audio Visual Cum Digital Library Section. The Library remains open for reference and study purposes even after the normal Institutes working hours. Catalogue of the library documents is accessible through Institutes Intranet. NSIT is a member of DELNET and OPAC (online Public Access Catalogue) on various libraries in country accessible through Web access. Library provides services such as : Xeroxing, Circulation of Books, Text Books, Video Library access, Access to on-line databases (INSPEC, COMPENDEX, ACM Digital Library) and access of INTERNET. There is a standing committee namely Library Advisory Committee (LAC) to look into the overall matter of the library in the interest of Academic Community of the Institute through the head library services. Activities of the Library are mainly divided into three sections namely journal Section, Service Section and Book Section.

*Extra Curricular Details:*

NSIT strongly believes in the all round development of students so that they can step out as effective world citizens armed with leadership qualities, human values and empathy for all sections of the society. Students actively participate in and fulfill organizational responsibilities for a number of co-curricular activities held in the Institute regularly. Two hours in a week are completely dedicated to special talks and other interactive programs for students. Due to such activities, there is a healthy blend of social, cultural and corporate environment prevalent at the Institute.

*NSIT Delhi Hostel & Mess Facilities:* 

In the campus there are separate hostels for boys, girls and married students providing single rooms as well as rooms on a sharing basis. There are four boys hostel and one girls hostel. Each hostel is well equipped with water coolers, television, sitting area, indoor games and independent dining facilities.

*NSIT Delhi Address:* 

Netaji Subhas Institute of Technology Azad Hing Fauj Marg Sector  3, Dwarka (Pappankalan) New Delhi  110 078 India.







  Similar Threads: IIIT Delhi btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: IIT Delhi btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, fee, placements, hostel & campus facilities NIT Delhi btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NSIT Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: NSIT Delhi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

